# Sore Throat?



## dveteto (Jun 23, 2003)

I was playing with Pini & Buddy today. Kissed them a few times on the head and they were "pecking" around my nose. Tonight I have a sore throat. Is it possible to catch something from my pigeons??? Could be just alot of mold in the air, but was wondering.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I doubt it could be from the birds.. Once I had afew sick birds around and all of a sudden I felt that my neck started swelling up that I could hardly move my head so I went to the emergency in the hospital and asked the doctor if this could be from the birds, he said it's very very rare to catch anything from these birds and didn't think it could be related. Actually the swelling was my own fault







I started picking at the psoriasis(Skin disease) I had on my scalp and that is why it all swelled up so it really didn't have to do with the birds thank God and I was actually glad to hear this from a doctor!
I also got a second opinion about this pigeon thing when my sister got sick and mom also asked another doctor at the clinic and he said the same thing..

Mary


----------



## dveteto (Jun 23, 2003)

Thank you so much Mary. I didn't think it could be, but wasn't certain. We have a very bad mold and mosquitos season here since we have had so much rain lately. Glad to hear it's ok to kiss their little heads!!


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I would say this was more of an allergy either to the mold or it is possible to be allergic to the pigeon dander. I was tested for my allergies and it turned out, I was very allergic to feather dander (along with dog dander). No big deal. I only have 7 dogs, 33 pigeons, two starlings and two lovebirds







. I just had them add that antigen to my shot kit. 

Most people have some allergy to cat, dog and bird dander. If you find it a recurrent problem, try Benedryl and see if that doesn't take your symptoms away.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

It's very unlikely that anything came from the birds. It happened too quickly anyway. There is a flu going around and it does cause throat problems so if this continues, I would go to your doctor.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Birds are more at risk than we are when we kiss them because our mouths are dirtier than theirs, and we carry pasteurela in our saliva that can be fatal to them!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

An allergic reaction to pigeon dander can be immediate. If you find you have a scratchy throat, or any sneezing or congestion regularly when you play with the pigeon, then that would be my guess, but I wouldn't worry about catching anything from your pigeon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Devteto- I'm in Austin too! We should hook up sometime. (Well, actually just moved to Round Rock). So good to see someone from Texas (especially austin) on the board! Yes, molds are bad here too and that can definintely cause your symptoms. Call me any time..255-0309. I was just curious where you were from because you said molds were high and I saw you are in the same town. Cool.
Donna


----------

